# Ammeter fuction on B544



## Kneeboarder (Jun 6, 2011)

Can anyone throw any light on a problem I have on a Hymer B544 year 1994.Although the leisure battery is being charged no charge or discharge shows on the ammeter.I have checked with a multimeter that the battery is being charged and all seems ok


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sorry, can't help, but......*

Hi
Sorry, can't help you but hope you can help us?? We have just bought our first motorhome - Hymer B544, 1992, FIat 2.5 Turbo diesel. We are desparate to get away for a few days to try it out but need a User Manual in English, as we are complete novices!!! I've posted a request on this site (really useful, by the way) and was told to email/contact Hymer Germany, which I did. I have received no reply. I've also 'googled' but no luck.

Did you need to source an English manual, and if so, can you give me a few pointers as to where we may get hold of one for ours?
Thanks
Sue and Ron :


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

The Ammeter works in conjunction with a shunt in the Elektroblock. It is basically a voltmeter that measures the voltage drop over the shunt (which is a resisitor); this translates with Ohm's law to the current.

Since the battery is charging the shunt will be OK (as the charging current goes through it). That leaves the connecting wires from shunt to the meter and the meter itself. You could disconnect the wiring from the meter in the control panel and connect it to a multimeter. You should get a variable reading (in mV) depending on the current. If you get no reading the cabling will be broken somewhere along the way. Otherwise there is a proble with the meter itself.

Hope this helps,

Pieter


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Sorry, can't help, but......*



ronsue said:


> Hi
> Sorry, can't help you but hope you can help us?? We have just bought our first motorhome - Hymer B544, 1992, FIat 2.5 Turbo diesel. We are desparate to get away for a few days to try it out but need a User Manual in English, as we are complete novices!!! I've posted a request on this site (really useful, by the way) and was told to email/contact Hymer Germany, which I did. I have received no reply. I've also 'googled' but no luck.
> 
> Did you need to source an English manual, and if so, can you give me a few pointers as to where we may get hold of one for ours?
> ...


You're not Doctors by any chance?


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ronsue
Link for Hymer manual
Hymer Manual

Steve


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*544*

Hi,

I had the same problem. I took all connections off the electroblok and cleaned the contacts and it worked. So it's worth trying that first.

Alan


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

zoro said:


> Hi Ronsue
> Link for Hymer manual
> Hymer Manual
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve
Thanks for the link. However, it is sending a warning message that 'there is a problem with this website security certificate' It advises not to continue with the link. Any suggestions?

Ron and Sue


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Sorry, can't help, but......*



BillCreer said:


> ronsue said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


No, sorry we are not Doctors.
Ron and Sue


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

ronsue said:


> zoro said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ronsue
> ...


Just checked, same for me, but it's quite safe.

Their certificate has expired.

Don't worry about it.!

:?


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

*Hymer Manual*



wilse said:


> ronsue said:
> 
> 
> > zoro said:
> ...


Hi Steve

Thanks so much for your help. All we have to do now is sit and read it!!! 
Ron and Sue


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

*Hymer manual*

Hi Sue & Ron,

I hope you have had time now to digest the manual enabling your query to be resolved.

FWIW I posted a similar problem which turned out to be a broken connection within the ammeter mounted in the control panel. Sent the panel to Schaudt via post to Germany where they repaired the device and quickly returned it.

I have since added a Solar Panel and now the swing from red to green sectors, and back, is correctly displayed depending on the sunlight conditions.

I trust this will help you get the best out of your van.

Just raise a new post for any new queries.


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

*Ammeter function on B544*

Previous post applies to *Kneeboarder *also!

Regards,


----------

